# Hawk 1 - The Sword Flies again !



## K225 (6 Nov 2008)

The Vintage Wings of Canada Sabre flew for the first time after her rebuild on Saturday Nov.1, check out the article here on the VWoC site:
http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?a=149&lang=en-CA 
More of Peter's pictures are here:
http://www.phdcreative.com/galleries/VWC/2008/110108


----------



## SupersonicMax (6 Nov 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2008)

"The fast moving hot air... which we Sabre pilots call thrust comes out of this end".  Paul Hayes shares his knowledge with  test pilot Kissmann prior to the first flight. :rofl:


----------



## K225 (6 Nov 2008)

Now that they figured out that the hot air can be used as thrust it should be heading up to Cold Lake for a Golden Hawk paint job. 
Some of the crew who made that hot air possible.


----------



## Astrodog (8 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> "The fast moving hot air... which we Sabre pilots call thrust comes out of this end".  Paul Hayes shares his knowledge with  test pilot Kissmann prior to the first flight. :rofl:



This made me howl as well, this would be pretty important to know before taking to the air!


----------



## K225 (8 Nov 2008)

For those who missed it this is  the link to Airshow Buzz video from Discovery Channel of the flight,

http://www.airshowbuzz.com/videos/view.php?v=605190c0


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2008)

Wish they had done a bit more coverage on the group that helped restore the aircraft.







That's my brother-in-law, front row on the left.


----------



## K225 (9 Nov 2008)

Is that Joe!  As a volunteer with the Hurricane Restoration Crew at Vintage Wing we also had some involvment from the start, there were more than just the designated Hawk 1 group which was  a mix of military and civilian guys working on it. All a great bunch. The Sword is only one of at least five projects underway all extremely interesting. We just rolled the Sabre out the door and the next one up to the plate is the Lysander. Also to come a P40 next spring, Chipmunk, Hurricane XII, and Swordfish. By the way Joe's also working on these projects with us. Andrej Janik and his crew at Vintage Wings deserve a lot of the credit , their the full time staff, and in addition to dealing with the restoration projects still have to keep a stable of  very old and different aircraft flying.
When Paul arrived that day he came in and chatted with all the volunteer crew first before the briefing, he had a lot on his mind before the flight but took the time to recognize our involvement, much appreciated.
Steve


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2008)

Yep, that's Joe.  He loves doing this.  What a great hobby!


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Nov 2008)

Congratulations to all for bringing the Sabre back to life!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Nov 2008)

Saw the title and thought it was the Hawk One I worked on (all those years ago : ) Oh well, good on the crew for getting the Sabre airworthy again.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Nov 2008)

I live just at the end of runway 25/07 at CYOW. I had the treat of seeing Hawk 1 do some formation flying with Challenger14 as well as some overshoots a few minutes ago. What a sight! I love living near the airport.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Nov 2008)

I was thinking Hawker Hunter! 

Lebanon just put theirs back into the air.


----------



## K225 (17 Nov 2008)

That would be the third test flight, if everything went well Paul is on the way to Cold Lake. They had some issues with the compass which we think got solved on Saturday.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Nov 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Saw the title and thought it was the Hawk One I worked on (all those years ago : ) Oh well, good on the crew for getting the Sabre airworthy again.



The one you were thinking of kinda flies..........


----------



## K225 (24 Nov 2008)

Hawk One made it to Cold Lake last Thursday, with Paul at the controls all safe and sound. Jim Belliveau and the Hawk 1 paint team at 1 AMS started to work their magic in the paint bay on Monday. Jim reports " the paint team and the entire shop are caught up in the excitement of what will be the most exciting project in years."


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Nov 2008)

I caught a glimpse of the plane when we were coming back at Initial last Thurdsay while it was doing its pass over the base.  Great plane!  Nice to see something different than Hawks/Hornets/Alphajets!


----------



## K225 (9 Dec 2008)

4 WING COLD LAKE: A Canadair F-86 Sabre, known as Canada's premier jet fighter of the 1950s, will be unveiled bearing a new paint scheme of the original Royal Canadian Air Force Golden Hawks' (1959 - 1963) colours here at 4 Wing Cold Lake.

The F-86 Sabre, known as Hawk One, has been completely refurbished and repainted and will form part of the Centennial Heritage Flight - a commemorative flight that will perform across the country throughout 2009 to celebrate the Canadian Centennial of Flight. 

Graphic designer, Mr. Jim Belliveau, has overseen the painting of the aircraft and is responsible for the research and development of the Golden Hawks paint scheme and the adaption of the Centennial of Flight logo into the paint scheme. Mr Belliveau is a member of the Hawk OnePaint Team, which is headed by Master Corporal Craig Harris, an Aircraft Component and Structures (ACS) Technician from 1 Air Maintenance Squadron (1 AMS).

Warrant Officer Dave Scharf, from the Aerospace Engineering Test Establishment (AETE), has overseen the maintenance of Hawk One and his team, comprised of other members of AETE and 10 Field Technical Training Squadron, has conducted maintenance on Hawk One while it is staying at 4 Wing.

Media are invited to see and photograph the newly restored and painted jet at 11 a.m. on 15 December, 2008. Both Mr Belliveau and WO Scharf will be available for interviews about the project at this time. Also, Sgt Tony Hoople, an ACS technician from 1 AMS will be available for interviews.

The Sabre was purchased and is owned by Vintage Wings of Canada and has received in-kind support from the CF for the painting of the jet by 1 AMS, and the assistance of AETE for maintenance and airworthiness expertise. -30-

Note to Editors: Interested media must contact Captain Nicole Meszaros via response to this e-mail between 8 a.m. 9 a.m. on December 15, 2008; media will be met at the 4 Wing Military Police building at 9:45 a.m. and escorted into the general restricted area of the base on this day.

For more information about Canada's Air Force celebrating the Centennial of Flight, visit
www.airforce.canadiancentennialofflight.ca. For more information about Hawk One, visit www.hawkone.ca


----------



## K225 (15 Dec 2008)

It 's just magnificent, fantastic job guys.


----------



## OldTanker (15 Dec 2008)

I grew up watching the Golden Hawks. This really does bring a lump to my throat. Well done to all involved with the project.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2008)

That's absolutely awesome!!  Great job to all involved.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Dec 2008)

Wow. Great job everybody! Can't wait to see it around town.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Dec 2008)

Looks great, just like the one on the pylon outside CFB Chatham main gate.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Looks great, just like the one on the pylon outside CFB Chatham main gate.



That's what I thought!  Base brat, there from 1976-1980 (St. Maggie's before that!).


----------



## tango22a (17 Dec 2008)

Saw the Golden Hawks in Windsor ON in 1959. They were touring Canada in recognition of 50 years of powered flight in Canada . I was an Air Cadet at the time and got to sit in the cockpit of one of the Sabres. Quite a thrill if I remember correctly.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## K225 (14 Jan 2009)

Hawk 1 returned from Cold Lake today, Peter Handley caught this shot of her on approach.


----------



## OldTanker (14 Jan 2009)

This incredible picture just became my background shot on my computer at work. Fantastic!


----------



## K225 (15 Jan 2009)

Mine to, more of Peter's pictures have been posted on the VWoC site here:
http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?a=529&lang=en-CA


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Jan 2009)

Vintage News http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?a=529&lang=en-CA%20

Approximately 10:15 local time, January 14th, Hawk One arrived from Cold Lake, Alberta overhead Gatineau airport.

Sure looks good. I remember seeing the Golden Hawks in Wpg. Beautiful!!


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2009)

Magnificent

Fair winds & happy landings!

CHIMO!


----------



## K225 (20 Feb 2009)

The appearance schedule for Hawk 1 has been posted on their site:

http://www.hawkone.ca/pages_E/appearances_E.html


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (20 Feb 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I caught it doing some touch and go's at YOW for the NRC earlier this week. It is something to watch.


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2009)

Watching some of the older aircraft taking off.... older designed engines - both Prop (Spitfire) and early jets (Sabre) - lots of noise - just gives you the impression of "raw power" being unleashed.... even if by modern standards, they have been left far behind.  Thank god, some airframes have been kept airworthy.


----------



## K225 (17 Apr 2009)

Hawk 1 landed at Comox at 13:00 Friday for training with the Snowbirds.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2009)

K225 said:
			
		

> Hawk 1 landed at Comox at 13:00 Friday for training with the Snowbirds.



It flew its first practice flight at around 1600.


----------



## K225 (21 Apr 2009)

Hawk 1 made her first flight with the Snowbirds yesterday.
Derek has posted some great shots on his site:
http://www.hazersflightline.com/index1.htm
Go down to "What's New" and click on the Hawk photo then you can either view a slide show or click through each photo.


----------



## observor 69 (21 Apr 2009)

Excellent!! Made my day.

Many thanks for the link.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2009)

Even a "pongo" can appreciate the beauty of that plane. Very nice.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Apr 2009)

Today's fly-by was an amazing sight.


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 Apr 2009)

Trying to put a lot of this together at _The Torch_:

RCAF Golden Hawks reunion/F-86 Sabre flying with Snowbirds/RCN Grey Ghosts 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/04/rcaf-golden-hawks-reunionf-86-sabre.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## RetiredRoyal (27 Apr 2009)

she'll be on display at the stevenson aviation campus in winnipeg on may 6th, moving over to the western aviation museum on the seventh.


----------



## K225 (28 Apr 2009)

More photos from Comox posted on the Vintage wings site.

http://www.vintagewings.ca/page?a=572&lang=en-CA


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Jun 2009)

Some shots before the operational pause took effect in Bagotville.


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Jun 2009)

A few pictures I took in Portage :
http://www.canadiancentennialofflight.ca/airforce/news/jun09/news_june7_e.php

On the way back from Winnipeg, to Portage





Over the City of Winnipeg


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2009)

Nice pictures Supersonic! What were you flying in?


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Jun 2009)

Nice view and shots!


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Jun 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Nice pictures Supersonic! What were you flying in?



Hornet


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jun 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Hornet



Sweet Ride, not as sweet as a 1968 Plymouth Barracuda!


----------



## Signalman150 (28 Jul 2009)

Okay ladies and gentlemen, I'm not going to lie to you; five minutes ago I stood out in my back yard on the verge of tears. 

I live in east Edmonton, near the Capilano area.  I'm out fixing my fence (long past due) and I hear a jet engine coming from the direction of the Muni.  I can never resist the sound of an airplane so I stop what I'm doing long enough to glance up and see what it is.  What I'm expecting is one of the Cessna Citations that frequents the airport.  

What I get is--well what I get is a Canadair Sabre at an altitude of about 500ft., dressed in the colours of the Golden Hawks.  I'm going to believe it was provenance that made the pilot do a right bank and circle my neighbourhood, not once, but twice. My neighours have never been to sure of me anyway, and they must really be wondering now.  I ran back and forth between my back and front yards, at times standing still with both hands over my mouth, just gaping at this beautiful Sabre.  The best I could manage was an "Oh my gawd".

I'm 53 yrs old.  Back when I was a wee tad, my dad worked on the RCAF Sabres and was part of Leapfrog II.  I still remember us going out to the station at Sea Island (Richmond BC) in the late fifties to see the Golden Hawks perform. Of all the things I believe I will never see again in my life, this has to top the list. And yet I saw it not fifteen minutes ago.

I have to assume this is Hawk One, because I remember months ago reading on this thread they were planning on repainting it in the livery of the Golden Hawks, but I haven't kept updated on its tour schedule.  I'm now going to check the paper and bike down to the Muni to see if I can see her close up. But, to the people that made this happen--from the bottom of my heart--thanks.  What a moment.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2009)

Signalman150,

Hawk 1 will be at the Abottsford airshow on 7-9 August and at the Saskatoon airshow the following weekend. Maybe you can make it to either one of these locations. Its an impressive sight.


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Aug 2009)

A post at _The Torch_ (note links at end with lots more photos):

Golden Hawk Sabre to fly at CNE, Toronto, Sept. 5-7 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/08/golden-hawk-sabre-to-fly-at-cne-toronto.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

